# Privacy question



## shannon in KS (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't been on in awhile, and was reviewing my settings.  My email is listed, but I was unsure if that was viewable by other members, and further, non-guests.  If it is viewable, how do I make it private?


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 12, 2009)

I just clicked on your public profile and I did not see your e-mail addy.

However, there was a small streaming video of your living room. I see you are watching "It's a Wonderful Life". JK

Other admins will know more!


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 12, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I just clicked on your public profile and I did not see your e-mail addy.
> 
> However, there was a small streaming video of your living room. I see you are watching "It's a Wonderful Life". JK
> 
> Other admins will know more!



hey, then you owe me $10!  Do you have a paypal account??!?  lol just kidding!


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 13, 2009)

I do see an email listed on the contact tab.

I am not sure which option turns that off. (looking about though)


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Try the following and see if this helps.

Go to:

User CP
Settings & Options
Edit Options
Messaging & Notification
Receive Email
Uncheck box #2 and maybe box #3


----------



## Janet H (Dec 13, 2009)

This has been fixed


----------

